# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجویان علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی ورودی 97

## MohammadMahdi14

سلام 
با عرض تسلیت به پیشگاه امام النور ابا القاسم امام محمد بن الحسن الهادی المهدی(ص) و مادرشان حضرت صدیقه الطاهره ملیکه الانبیا ام ابیها عصمت الله الکبری فاطمه الزهرا(صلی الله علیها و آلها) به مناسبت ایام اجرای عهد امام حسین با خداوند در دشت نینوا صحرای کربلا و عزای حضرت سید الشهدا ,ثارالله, ابا عبدالله الحسین(ص) و بعد عرض تسلیت خدمت معتقدین به مذهب حقه جعفری فاطمی اثنی عشری و محبین حضرت زهرا و 12 امام معصوم در تمام اقطار عالم سیما شما محبین امام حسین و تسعه معصومین من نسل حسین(صلوات الله علیهم اجمعین)
و خیلیییی تبریک میگم که در یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور قبول شدید و خب آرزوی خیلیاست که اینجا درس بخونن :Yahoo (16): 
دوم  اینکه این تاپیک رو به درخواست یکی از دوستان (اسمش رو نمیگم شاید راضی نباشه :Yahoo (4): )ایجاد کردم تا همدیگرو بشناسیم و ان شا الله تو دوران دانشجویی کمتر احساس غریبی کنیم(به خصوص برای بچه های شهرستانی) و اینکه خب خیلی خوبه آدم قبل از اینکه وارد دانشگاه بشه بتونه همکلاسی پیدا کنه :Yahoo (112): 
فقط ؛ اعلام کنید:
1) چه رشته ای قبول شدید
2)کدوم نیم سال قبول شدید
3)از کدوم شهر قبول شدید

در پناه صاحب عزا امام محمد بن الحسن المهدی (ص)موفق باشید

----------


## Mehdi_oveisi

سلام عزیزم;-)
واقعا اولشو خودت نوشتی  :Yahoo (77): 
پزشکی نیمه دوم از قم میام انشالله 
همکلاسی شیم احتمال زیاد  :Yahoo (99): 
موفق باشی...

----------


## Mehdi_oveisi

سلام عزیزم;-)
واقعا اولشو خودت نوشتی  :Yahoo (77): 
پزشکی نیمه دوم از قم میام انشالله 
همکلاسی شیم احتمال زیاد  :Yahoo (99): 
موفق باشی...

----------


## Helloll

رتبه هاتونو میشه بگید و این که سال اولتون بود؟ اگه پشت بودین رتبه سال اولتونو میشه بگید؟  دیگه عرضی ندارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام عزیزم;-)
> واقعا اولشو خودت نوشتی 
> پزشکی نیمه دوم از قم میام انشالله 
> همکلاسی شیم احتمال زیاد 
> موفق باشی...


سلام 
بله :Yahoo (4): 
ان شا الله به به عجب شهری سلام مارو به ولی نعمتمون حضرت معصومه برسون عرض خیلی وقته نیومدیم پابوسی بطلبید ان شا الله...
همکلاسی ما هم پیدا شد الحمدلله همه نیم 1 قبول شدن ماشاالله :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): فقط من بودم نیم 2 شما هم که نیم 2یی و الحمدلله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi

فتبارک الله

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MohammadMahdi14


سلام 
با عرض تسلیت به پیشگاه امام النور ابا القاسم امام محمد بن الحسن الهادی المهدی(ص) و مادرشان حضرت صدیقه الطاهره ملیکه الانبیا ام ابیها عصمت الله الکبری فاطمه الزهرا(صلی الله علیها و آلها) به مناسبت ایام اجرای عهد امام حسین با خداوند در دشت نینوا صحرای کربلا و عزای حضرت سید الشهدا ,ثارالله, ابا عبدالله الحسین(ص) و بعد عرض تسلیت خدمت معتقدین به مذهب حقه جعفری فاطمی اثنی عشری و محبین حضرت زهرا و 12 امام معصوم در تمام اقطار عالم سیما شما محبین امام حسین و تسعه معصومین من نسل حسین(صلوات الله علیهم اجمعین)
و خیلیییی تبریک میگم که در یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور قبول شدید و خب آرزوی خیلیاست که اینجا درس بخونن
دوم  اینکه این تاپیک رو به درخواست یکی از دوستان (اسمش رو نمیگم شاید راضی نباشه)ایجاد کردم تا همدیگرو بشناسیم و ان شا الله تو دوران دانشجویی کمتر احساس غریبی کنیم(به خصوص برای بچه های شهرستانی) و اینکه خب خیلی خوبه آدم قبل از اینکه وارد دانشگاه بشه بتونه همکلاسی پیدا کنه
فقط ؛ اعلام کنید:
1) چه رشته ای قبول شدید
2)کدوم نیم سال قبول شدید
3)از کدوم شهر قبول شدید

در پناه صاحب عزا امام محمد بن الحسن المهدی (ص)موفق باشید



داداچ مگه داری تو حوزه سخنرانی میکنی ؟؟؟!!*

----------


## zahra1900

منم پزشکی از نوع بهشتیشو میخوام
انشالله ورودی 98 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sina_hp

> منم پزشکی از نوع بهشتیشو میخوام
> انشالله ورودی 98


اگه تاثیر قطعی معدل بزاره

----------


## YasharUR

رحمه الله مع یقرا الفاتحه مع الصلوات مع  3 خط الاول التاپیک المذکودر مع الکل شی من کرمت
صدق الله العلی العظیم 
در پناه امام موسی بن جعفر و دو امامزاده به انتخاب

----------


## drvahid

دارو سازی شهید بهشتی بیا تو(خوابگاه)

----------


## Tahora97

بچه ها تو اطلاعیه سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی زمان ثبت نام اینترنتی رو 28 تا 30 شهریور زده

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> بچه ها تو اطلاعیه سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی زمان ثبت نام اینترنتی رو 28 تا 30 شهریور زده


ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون...
فقط نگفتین چی قبول شدینا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

*دريافت فرمهای ثبت نام  :* 1- دريافت فرمهاي  مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي منطقه 1 ، خانواده معظم شهدا ، شاهد ،  رزمندگان ، آزادگان ، جانبازان انقلاب اسلامي براي كليه رشته ها* (براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 2- دريافت فرمهاي مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي مناطق 2 و 3 *(براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 3- بر اساس مصوبات وزارت متبوع کلیه پذیرفته شدگان اتباع خارجی ملزم به پرداخت شهریه می باشند. *(برای دریافت فرم کلیک کنید)* 4- دریافت فرمهای مخصوص پذیرفته شدگان پردیس خودگردان *(برای دریافت فرمها کلیک کنید)* *آدرس سامانه های مربوط به مدیریت امور دانشجویی*
سامانه اسکان سامانه اسکان - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی
سامانه تغذیه سامانه اینتر نتی تغذیه
صندوق رفاه صندوق رفاه دانشجویان

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

*دريافت فرمهای ثبت نام  :* 1- دريافت فرمهاي  مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي منطقه 1 ، خانواده معظم شهدا ، شاهد ،  رزمندگان ، آزادگان ، جانبازان انقلاب اسلامي براي كليه رشته ها* (براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 2- دريافت فرمهاي مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي مناطق 2 و 3 *(براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 3- بر اساس مصوبات وزارت متبوع کلیه پذیرفته شدگان اتباع خارجی ملزم به پرداخت شهریه می باشند. *(برای دریافت فرم کلیک کنید)* 4- دریافت فرمهای مخصوص پذیرفته شدگان پردیس خودگردان *(برای دریافت فرمها کلیک کنید)* *آدرس سامانه های مربوط به مدیریت امور دانشجویی*
سامانه اسکان سامانه اسکان - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی
سامانه تغذیه سامانه اینتر نتی تغذیه
صندوق رفاه http://portal.srd.ir/login.aspx?univ=140

----------


## saeed211

اولش چی بود دقیقا؟فن بیان؟

----------


## therealfarshid

تبریک به پذیرفته شدگان این دانشگاه
ولی متن رو خوندم فقط خندیدم
دهنتو ساییدم عجب متنی بود!
تو این شرایط کشور خیلی نیاز داشتم این شکلی بخندم!
دمت گرم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## erik911

> تبریک به پذیرفته شدگان این دانشگاه
> ولی متن رو خوندم فقط خندیدم
> دهنتو ساییدم عجب متنی بود!
> تو این شرایط کشور خیلی نیاز داشتم این شکلی بخندم!
> دمت گرم


شعور ........

----------


## therealfarshid

> شعور ........


زهر مار و شعور....
چن خط اول متن کاملا عربی هست اصلا آدم نمیفهمه چیه!
شما هم لازم نیس به بنده درس ادب و اخلاق بدی! لابد تو هم مامور امر به معروف و نهی از منکری

----------


## erik911

> زهر مار و شعور....
> چن خط اول متن کاملا عربی هست اصلا آدم نمیفهمه چیه!
> شما هم لازم نیس به بنده درس ادب و اخلاق بدی! لابد تو هم مامور امر به معروف و نهی از منکری


ادب شما و ظرفیت شما در همین حد است
شما نفهمیدید ، اگر هم نفهمیدید سکوت میکردید یا مودبانه میگفتید نه اینکه عقاید شخصی رو تمسخر کنید .

----------


## therealfarshid

> ادب شما و ظرفیت شما در همین حد است
> شما نفهمیدید ، اگر هم نفهمیدید سکوت میکردید یا مودبانه میگفتید نه اینکه عقاید شخصی رو تمسخر کنید .


من نه توهینی کردم نه هیچی
استارتر تاپیک هم از دوستان هسن
به عقیده کسی هم توهین نکردم
فقط اینکه متن کامل عربی بود و مثل این بود که داخل حوزه های علمی باشی منو خنده انداخت
بنده هم مودبانه گفتم اون شماها هسین که سریع هرچیزی بهتون بر میخوره و همیشه هم طلبکار هسین
اون کسی بی ادب و بی ظرفیت هست که نمیفهمه چی به چیه میاد به بقیه میگه شعور نداری
واقعا با شما و امثال شما واسه آدم کلمه بی-شعور معنا پیدا میکنه!
برو از خودت شروع کن به جای اینکه به بقیه فحش بدی وقتی نمیدونی طرفت کیه و حرفاش چه مفهومی داره

----------


## 19pf

> دارو سازی شهید بهشتی بیا تو(خوابگاه)


تبریک میگم 
موفق باشید

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من نه توهینی کردم نه هیچی
> استارتر تاپیک هم از دوستان هسن
> به عقیده کسی هم توهین نکردم
> فقط اینکه متن کامل عربی بود و مثل این بود که داخل حوزه های علمی باشی منو خنده انداخت
> بنده هم مودبانه گفتم اون شماها هسین که سریع هرچیزی بهتون بر میخوره و همیشه هم طلبکار هسین
> اون کسی بی ادب و بی ظرفیت هست که نمیفهمه چی به چیه میاد به بقیه میگه شعور نداری
> واقعا با شما و امثال شما واسه آدم کلمه بی-شعور معنا پیدا میکنه!
> برو از خودت شروع کن به جای اینکه به بقیه فحش بدی وقتی نمیدونی طرفت کیه و حرفاش چه مفهومی داره


و من با اين كامنت خنديدم
اونجا كه توهيني نكردم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## therealfarshid

> و من با اين كامنت خنديدم
> اونجا كه توهيني نكردم


از چی خنده تون گرفت
ایشون همه چیز رو به توهین میبینن
بعدشم مگه من اصلا به شما چیزی گفتم؟

الان شما  Ebrahim999  هسی یا Erik911
یا اینکه ی شخصیتی ولی با دوتا اکانت

----------


## violin girl

دوستان فقط تست سلامت روان رو بعد گرفتن شماره دانشجویی فراموش نکنید

----------


## Mehdi_oveisi

> *دريافت فرمهای ثبت نام  :* 1- دريافت فرمهاي  مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي منطقه 1 ، خانواده معظم شهدا ، شاهد ،  رزمندگان ، آزادگان ، جانبازان انقلاب اسلامي براي كليه رشته ها* (براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 2- دريافت فرمهاي مخصوص پذيرفته شدگان سهميه هاي مناطق 2 و 3 *(براي دريافت فرمها كليك كنيد)* 3- بر اساس مصوبات وزارت متبوع کلیه پذیرفته شدگان اتباع خارجی ملزم به پرداخت شهریه می باشند. *(برای دریافت فرم کلیک کنید)* 4- دریافت فرمهای مخصوص پذیرفته شدگان پردیس خودگردان *(برای دریافت فرمها کلیک کنید)* *آدرس سامانه های مربوط به مدیریت امور دانشجویی*
> سامانه اسکان سامانه اسکان - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی
> سامانه تغذیه سامانه اینتر نتی تغذیه
> صندوق رفاه صندوق رفاه دانشجویان


فقط داداش من نفهمیدم که این فرما برا ثبت نام غیر حضورین ؟ یعنی وقتی میریم ثبت نام این فرما رو باید پر کرده تحویلشون بدیم  یا  ن همونجا تو دانشگاه اینارو بهمون میدن باید پر کنیم؟ :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> فقط داداش من نفهمیدم که این فرما برا ثبت نام غیر حضورین ؟ یعنی وقتی میریم ثبت نام این فرما رو باید پر کرده تحویلشون بدیم  یا  ن همونجا تو دانشگاه اینارو بهمون میدن باید پر کنیم؟


اینجا پر کنی کارت راحتتره

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> دوستان فقط تست سلامت روان رو بعد گرفتن شماره دانشجویی فراموش نکنید


دقیقا باید چی کار کنیم؟! میشه یکم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MohammadMahdi14


دقیقا باید چی کار کنیم؟! میشه یکم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون!


داداش کلی داستان داره پزشک شدن*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> *
> داداش کلی داستان داره پزشک شدن*


واقعا :Yahoo (2): 
آخه من موندم منظورشون از تست سلامت روان چیه؟! مگه ما روانی هستیم؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MohammadMahdi14


واقعا
آخه من موندم منظورشون از تست سلامت روان چیه؟! مگه ما روانی هستیم؟!


کسی که با جون مردم سرو کار داره باید خودش اول از همه سالم باشه واسه همین*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> *
> کسی که با جون مردم سرو کار داره باید خودش اول از همه سالم باشه واسه همین*


اها...آره ولی خب ممکنم هست اولش سالم باشه ولی بعدا دچار مشکلاتی بشه...
در ضمن شما میدونید که چه جوریه من هر چقدر سایت دانشگاه رو میگردم پیدا نمیکنم اصلا ندیدم جایی که نوشته باشه تست سلامت روان...

----------


## B_m10m_O

> اها...آره ولی خب ممکنم هست اولش سالم باشه ولی بعدا دچار مشکلاتی بشه...
> در ضمن شما میدونید که چه جوریه من هر چقدر سایت دانشگاه رو میگردم پیدا نمیکنم اصلا ندیدم جایی که نوشته باشه تست سلامت روان...


واقعا نگرفتین یا خودتون رو زدین به اون راه؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> واقعا نگرفتین یا خودتون رو زدین به اون راه؟


واقعا الان شبیه اونام که خودمو زدم به اون راه :Yahoo (21): 
مرض که ندارم برادر/خواهر من که بدونم و بپرسم  :Yahoo (21): 
خب شما که گرفتید به ما هم بگید من تو اطلاعیه هیچی ندیدم در این مورد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## B_m10m_O

> واقعا الان شبیه اونام که خودمو زدم به اون راه
> مرض که ندارم برادر/خواهر من که بدونم و بپرسم 
> خب شما که گرفتید به ما هم بگید من تو اطلاعیه هیچی ندیدم در این مورد


برادر عزیزم  :Yahoo (81):  (البته به گمانم) ایشون کنایه ای داشتن به جر و بحث های دوستان توی بعضی ارسال های قبلی این جستار 
و گرنه *متاسفانه* برای ثبت نام توی دانشگاه از کسی تست سلامت روان نمی گیرن : (

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> برادر عزیزم  (البته به گمانم) ایشون کنایه ای داشتن به جر و بحث های دوستان توی بعضی ارسال های قبلی این جستار 
> و گرنه *متاسفانه* برای ثبت نام توی دانشگاه از کسی تست سلامت روان نمی گیرن : (


اخه این موضوع رو در تاپیک دیگه ای هم فرموده بودند...!
به همین دلیل پرسیدم...!

----------


## violin girl

> اخه این موضوع رو در تاپیک دیگه ای هم فرموده بودند...!
> به همین دلیل پرسیدم...!


sehr.sbmu.ac.ir

----------


## violin girl

دانشکده پزشکی - اخبار > قابل توجه دانشجویان ورودی جدید/ سنجش سلامت دانشجویان در قالب شناسنامه الکترونیک انجام می گیرد

البته تا اونجا ک یادمه اسمش تست سلامت روان بود بعدا تغییرش دادن شاید

----------


## ammiir

خانومایی که امروز ثبت نام کردند شروع کلاسا از کیه؟

----------


## ali.asghar

> واقعا الان شبیه اونام که خودمو زدم به اون راه
> مرض که ندارم برادر/خواهر من که بدونم و بپرسم 
> خب شما که گرفتید به ما هم بگید من تو اطلاعیه هیچی ندیدم در این مورد


به امید خدا سال بعد خودم این مراحل رو برای ثبت نام دکترای پزشکی انجام می دم :Yahoo (83):  این اطلاعیه مال دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان است//برای شهید بهشتی هم خواستم بگزارم که دیدم قراردادن

----------

